# Using my Melt and Pour Soap



## missesshand (May 7, 2013)

Ok, so I admit I am a newby. Most of my "soap making" has included the use of Dr. Bronner's. Well my husband insists it isn't as "sudsy" enough and I would prefer something a little thicker. So long story short I bought a few different melt and pour bases from BulkApothacary.com. Here's the part where I get confused and just can't seem to Google the right thing. I want to use these soap bases to make my own body wash. So I need to know how you are supposed to use a melt and pour soap. It seems to me if I just melt it, it will just harden again. 
I also know that the soap base's ingredients already include fixed oils, like coconut, palm, hemp, glycerin, etc., so I don't think I should add anything like that. I do want to use this to make a baby wash and I know Chamomile and Lavender is good, so I'd like to incorporate those. Do I just add water? Then it will spoil quicker, correct? I don't know! Please help! roblem:


----------



## dagmar88 (May 7, 2013)

Melt and pour soap will make bar soap, not body washes.


----------



## lsg (May 7, 2013)

If you want to make your own body wash, you will either have to make your own liquid soap using potasium hydroxide and oils; make your own body wash using surfactants and other ingredients or buy a liquid base from a supplier.  Many suppliers offer concentrated bases:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ID=332&CategoryID=1468&CategoryName=Body+Wash

http://www.brambleberry.com/Liquid-Bases-C15.aspx

http://www.brambleberry.com/Liquid-Bases-C15.aspx


----------



## melstan775 (May 7, 2013)

Bramble berry carries a Castile paste that you can melt down and dilute to make your own Dr. Bonner type wash. And if you want to thicken it you can get an emulsifier or add dissolved salt to it. Just a lil bit salt though, a few teaspoons.  

Melt and pour soap base is a premise bade for bar soap and is made to regarded as it cools. You can also add sugar to it for a solid sugar scrub.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 7, 2013)

I know you didn't ask about this but I have to chime in -- Please read up on the safe use of essential oils and fragrances before formulating products for infants. I would err on the side of no scent if it were me and my baby.


----------



## missesshand (May 7, 2013)

*ahhh*



That makes sense and would be why I can't find anything lol. So then does anyone have any good recipes for a liquid base soap? I don't want to make y own using lye and all that. What's good to put in with Dr. Bronners to make it creamy?


----------



## missesshand (May 7, 2013)

*EOs*



DeeAnna said:


> I know you didn't ask about this but I have to chime in -- Please read up on the safe use of essential oils and fragrances before formulating products for infants. I would err on the side of no scent if it were me and my baby.



Thanks for the advice and it is good! I have done pretty extensive research on EO's  , and use them regularly!


----------



## dagmar88 (May 7, 2013)

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.nl/2013/02/weekend-wonderings-decyl-glucoside.html


----------



## allieg3381 (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't understand why not. If most homemade body wash recipes call for grating a bar of soap and adding water and whatever else to make it a body wash. Why can't you do the same thing when you make the bar soap from the melt & pour base? Technically you could take a chunk of the melt & pour base and make the body wash. What's' the difference between the bar soap it makes and other bar soap?


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 20, 2013)

Can't speak about M&P, but I do know grated bar soap in water will eventually turn into a goopy gel (aka "snot"). It won't stay a nice syrupy liquid. The only liquid soap that makes nice liquid soap is made with KOH.


----------

